# Moving multiple automation points in ProTools?



## NoamL (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey everyone,

This is probably a newbie question but I wasn't able to find an answer yet...

I have a bus track in ProTools (on Mac) with multiple volume automation points. I want to select a bunch of them at a time and drag them left along the track to match a new picture conform. Is that possible? It's really easy in Logic of course, but I'm still not super familiar with ProTools.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## samphony (Apr 20, 2018)

Range/marquee select the points and use the nudge key or use spot mode to match the exact time code. The grabber tool should also allow to drag the range


----------

